# Quest Plus Dosage for droopy goat



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a young Angora wether who is off. I was wondering if it may be worms? I read here to use Quest Gel @ 1CC per 100 pounds. The doser is marked by weight of horse... I can roughly figure dosage, but it will be a bit higher.....he is 7 months and about 40 pounds. Is it safe to give him a higher dosage?

Angora Wether
7 months old
Temp 100.9
I have owned him for 2 months
I have never wormed him
Eyes/nose are clear, no coughing
Lids are light pink
Gets Orchard Grass & a small amount of alfalfa
Has free choice loose goat minerals & baking soda
He has been off since Monday 

He is droopy in the mornings, better at dinner time, but still off. He will munch down mock rose leaves, but just nibbles at the hay. He is not drinking as much water as he usually does. I gave him some Jump Start gel last nite. My two goats were out grazing with the other critters on Sunday, I don't know if he nibbled on something he shouldn't of, although it's never been a problem before. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Take a fecal sample to the vet to check for both worms and coccidia.

Or....

Treat anyway.  1 cc per 100 pounds is the dose I found on a quick Google search.

He probably needs coccidia treatment, too.

Here's a link with good stuff to read about worms:
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/worming-worms-wormers-21389/

About Coccidia:
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/coccidia-different-cocci-meds-doses-21499/


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Just throwing this out for you but I had a buckling I bought from Wyoming get seriously lethargic. He didnt have worms so I gave him a bo-se still and he perked right up. That being said Definately get a fecal done on him. And yes Quest and Quest plus is 1 cc per 100 pounds. Squirt it into a syringe to measure.


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

After hearing reports of horse wormers not being mixed throughout the tube well, I always remix mine on a paper plate and put into a new syringe to dose.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

the ingredient that is the plus in the gel is ineffective in the dose that will come with the safe does of the quest so its not practical to use the plus especially when its more expensive, same with ivermect plus products, for the tape worm does to become effective the other wormer has to be administered at a toxic level if explaining it that way makes more sense. 
I used quest at 2xs the horse strength if I have to use it but since I have started using the injectable I have had no issues.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know what is in the "plus" part of quest plus, but if you can get regular quest, I would probably just use that. In Goat Medicine, the dosage of Moxidectin is the same (mg/kg) as the horse dosage in my drug handbook, so I think you can just give by weight, but you can also pull the plunger out of a syringe and squirt into it to dose by cc. I would also be giving him some b-complex (fortified if you have it, or additionally B1/thiamin) shots for a few days at least.




Cannon_Farms said:


> the ingredient that is the plus in the gel is ineffective in the dose that will come with the safe does of the quest so its not practical to use the plus especially when its more expensive, same with ivermect plus products, for the tape worm does to become effective the other wormer has to be administered at a toxic level if explaining it that way makes more sense.
> I used quest at 2xs the horse strength if I have to use it but since I have started using the injectable I have had no issues.


Ivomec and Ivomec plus contain the same concentration of Ivermectin, the plus just has a flukicide added. I think there is a horse Ivermectin product though with a tapeworm med in it, and I have no idea if the Ivermectin in that product is the same concentration/given at the same dosage.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Alfonzo is perking up.....gonna do the fecal before I give him anything else.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry zimectrin gold was what I meant to refer too and I just crossfired the information. Still a mute point to use either product or at least pay extra for it in goats.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My question would be how often..once a month or wait 10 days and do it again?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ten days to disrupt (or take advantage of) the worm life cycle.


----------

